# NLP therapy group in Glasgow, Saturday 28th



## missmeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all, its time for another session, newbies weclome

all the details are here

http://www.meetup.com/Glasgows-freed...anxiety-group/

I'm exited to say that as I announce our next meet up it is three months since the group began. We have been a busy bunch since the last session: university, holidays, business trips! I hope everyone has been practicing the exercises, letting new ideas sink in and cement and that our new members *hello* are looking forward to getting started.

The next meet up will be about social confidence. It will also be a chance to review exercises, ask questions and a general follow up for those who have attended before as well as a learning opportunity for the newbies. A great thing about feedback within the group is that new perspectives can be gained by everyone, this strengthens the power of NLP.

So come along, bring a friend and feel good. See you there


----------

